# Name 5 things you are happy or greatfull for



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Hey
It might make you feel better? Lets give it a try?:boogie:boogie

Name 5 things that you have or know that make you happy or are greatfull to have.

Its probably not that easy :no:no

For example:
1. A Caring Friend
2. My Hair
3. My Awesome Car
4. The Xmas Present (I already found out what it is)
5. Being creative with Art


----------



## miniman45 (Dec 9, 2009)

1. My hair (but i'm being forced to get it cut soon  )
2. Im getting an 8 plug adaptor for my bedroom, i can finally play guitar in my room 
3. My mum gave me 100 pound to spend on clothes for christmas
4. I have my music on 
5. I HAVE COOKIES!!!!!! =D

your right that was difficult :/


----------



## Wulf chan (Oct 28, 2009)

Hmm... 

1 - The amazing friends I do have.
2 - The potential friends 
3 - Coke 0_0 yeah I have coke, it's amazing <3
4 - Academic and creative talents and achievments.
5 - that I'm young and healthy!


----------



## Sabriella (Nov 23, 2009)

1. My family
2. My pets
3. My friends
4. All the books and CDs I have :b 
5. Where I live


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

1. My best friend
2. My cat
3. Weed
4. The scholarship I got
5. My iPod


----------



## fictionz (Nov 18, 2006)

1. my faith
2. music
3. family
4. my guitar
5. friends that I have


----------



## jook (Nov 25, 2009)

1. My only child
2. my three good friends
3. good health
4. the times when I'm laughing
5. the support and companionship of the good people I've met here


----------



## GhostT (Dec 11, 2009)

1. My house
2. My Job
3. My Dog
4. My Family
5. and I'm stealing one... my ipod


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

1. My mom and sisters
2. Work & School
3. The magic of the internet! 
4. Taking a risk and turning out very well
5. A certain someone


----------



## Lovesick Loner (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm grateful for:

1) A family that loves and cares for me
2) A few true friends
3) Having my musical talent to fall back on
4) Not having any major debt/student loans
5) The good memories that I cling to


----------



## Youandwe (Nov 2, 2009)

1. My Savior
2. The hope of Eternal Life
3. A peaceful place to live
4. My sanity
5. The safety of my family

I do feel better!!!! Thanks


----------



## Medicine Wheel (Nov 17, 2008)

1) Family 
2) My guitar
3) Car
4) Flexible Job
5) I'm still alive


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

I think this thread is really great thanks for making it!


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Haha No worries


----------



## Andrew2008 (May 16, 2008)

1. I have two hands.
2. I have two legs.
3. I have a job.
4. I have a car.
5. There are actually some people who care about me.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

1. My family
2. My friends
3. My job
4. My health
5. :love2


----------



## rachelynn (Sep 12, 2008)

1. Computer (It's my life)
2. A place to live (glad I'm not homeless and I'm safe)
3. Imagination
4. Paper (to write on)
5. Scarves (its cold, being winter)


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. My family.
2. My gods.
3. My pet bird.
4. People who've been good to me.
5. The internet.


----------



## gaz (Jun 27, 2008)

1) I can walk, see, and hear.
2) I have two cars.
3) I have loving parents.
4) I live in a country which is not a war zone, does not have famine etc.
5) I have no bills to pay because i still live at home.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

I probably should have posted on the top not to look at other peoples responses untill you've posted. Oh well doesnt matter.

There .. edited.


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

1, Trains
2, Internet
3, PS3
4, Dunno
5, Dunno


----------



## sanspants08 (Oct 21, 2008)

1. Downtime at work
2. Elyse
3. Canadian Rehabilitation Status
4. Cheese
5. Cheese


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Music
Family (yes they come second :b)
My PC
Sports
Nachos


----------



## Kelly065 (Aug 25, 2009)

1. My Dog
2. My Boyfriend
3. My Shoes
4. Peanut Butter
5. Dogs In General


----------



## Stargirl09 (Dec 14, 2009)

1-My college course, learning is a priviledge
2-My loving family
3-The fact I have some admirers which has boosted my confidence!
4-The novel I'm writing is going to be great
5-The challenges that lay ahead, I choose to embrace them


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

In no particular order:

1. The people I love
2. Music
3. Ale
4. SAS
5. My health (excluding the obvious social retardation)


----------



## epril (Mar 24, 2009)

1. My little foster kitty
2. Ellen Degeneres
3. My car
4. My college degree
5. A certain someone

Just off the top of my head, in no particular order. I've done this list twice, each time with 100 things to be grateful for! I'm just sayin'...


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Can it be more than 5?

1. My family.
2. My boyfriend!
3. The few good friends I have.
4. Where I live/living at home with not a lot of house responsibilites.
5. Well in health.


----------



## sherrycoke (Dec 13, 2009)

Yea for sure. Anything you're happy and gratefull for deserves to be mentioned! ^_^
I just think it might make you feel better to remind yourself about them once in a while.



thegoodtimes said:


> Can it be more than 5?
> 
> 1. My family.
> 2. My boyfriend!
> ...


----------



## Miss Meggie (Nov 19, 2009)

1. My boyfriend
2. My family
3. The fact that I only have three more days of class and then I get to go home for Christmas!
4. My best friend Ross and my new (second-)best friend Nic
5. Harry Potter (I'm a loser, what can I say?)


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Only five? I could give a lot more than that! 

My family and friends
My freedom
My books
My music
My snowboard


----------



## SAgirl (Nov 15, 2003)

Thankful for:
1. Music
2. A friend that I have met here. 
3. moments of laughter that are somewhere hiding within me
4. My ability to go forth, despite how difficult days may seem. 
5. a warm bed to sleep in


----------



## ahart (Jul 8, 2007)

1. That my family cares about me
2. Good health and my body
3. The cold weather for reminding me I'm alive
4. Clean socks
5. Richard Dawkins


----------



## My911GT2993 (May 14, 2009)

- The roof over my head
- My family
- The western world, democracy (not saying it's perfect, but it's better)
- Mental health awareness, even if only in the medical profession
- The Sun (you've got to appreciate that!!!)


----------



## darkrain9000 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm grateful for the opportunity God gave me in this Earth.


----------



## VIncymon (Apr 16, 2009)

1. My brother made a surprise visit for the Christmas ! Woot ! I came home from work yesterday .. and he was just *there !*

2. My family.

3. The friends I do have

4. That I can occupy myself for hours with various one-man hobbies.

5 One of my supervisors has a very S.A. -like personality. That helps a lot.


----------



## deferred dream (Dec 15, 2009)

i - My husband
ii - Cats!! =^w^=
iii - My dolls (I collect ball jointed dolls  It's a really interesting hobby)
iv - Nature
v - Poetry


----------



## complex (Apr 22, 2009)

1) Christmas for my family is tomorrow!
2) That I have a nice place to live and a supportive family
3) I got off work early today and went christmas shopping!
4) Naps!
5) That certain someone who makes me smile even when I am at my worst!


----------



## Fireflylight (Sep 2, 2004)

1. my freedom
2. music
3. my mom
4. my boyfriend
5. compassion


----------



## arunkumarrr (Dec 22, 2009)

1.My family
2.My friends
3.My self confidence
4.My dog
5.My mobile


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness (Sep 6, 2007)

sanspants08 said:


> 1. Downtime at work
> 2. Elyse
> 3. Canadian Rehabilitation Status
> 4. Cheese
> 5. Cheese


1. Internet
2. Nick
3. Employment
4. Cheese
5. Bacon


----------



## PiecesFalling (Jan 31, 2010)

1. Having faith in Islam
2. My family, despite how much I feel I am a disappointment to them
3. My friends, who are so kind and make me want to better myself each day
4. Living in Australia
5. Access to technology and arts- Internet, music, books and films


----------



## exotica (Jan 14, 2010)

Family, studies, my legs, knowledge, sweets


----------



## seastar (Mar 27, 2009)

My imagination, creativity, optimism, dreams, my bra size.


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

1. A great family
2. a great friend
3. awesome summer days driving around with the window down and great tunes
4. great tunes, my cd's
5. so far, student loan is the only debt I have


----------



## Groundskeeper (Feb 6, 2010)

1. The unending love of Jesus Christ, my Lord and Savior. From which all the blessings in my life come from.
2. My family
3. The roof over my head
4. My job
5. The many chances I've gotten to get my act together (see #1).


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

In no particular order.

1. Music
2. My family/friends
3. My huge comfy bed
4. Peanut M & M's
5. My dog


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I'm physically healthy
My wonderful boyfriend
My cheap, well located flat and my nice flatmates
Free healthcare
BBC iPlayer


----------



## march_hare (Jan 18, 2006)

1. really great family who are always there for me
2. creativity
3. good health (for the most part)
4. ok on the financial front
5. cake!


----------



## prettybrowneyes (Feb 4, 2010)

1. My amazing parents
2. Food and a place to live
3. A car to get around
4. All five sense
5. My iPod and TV


----------



## mechuga (Dec 2, 2009)

1. My family
2. My honorary family
3. My best friends
4. My brain
5. Frank's Hot Sauce :]


----------



## brina5881 (Feb 15, 2010)

1. My mother
2. My brothers & newphews
3. Even though i hate my job, I'm glad I have it
4. My 3 bestfriends
5. This website, because I always thought I was alone with this disorder. Reading all your stores, I realize I'm not alone on this. Most of all a thank you for Tony


----------



## OrangeGLEEGirl (Feb 13, 2010)

5.....


1 my spouse

2 coffee

3 clean swimming pools

4 vacations in florida

5 HBO TV


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

1. the fact that my parents let me live in their awesome house with its DVR and reverse-osmosis water
2. nature. birds and trees etc.
3. not having any food allergies
4. hot showers
5. my upcoming graduation


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

-My sweet new mandolin
-My many layers of fat which help me keep warm in the chilly winter months and allow me to hibernate through said months if I so choose.
-People who put up with my eccentricities
-My family
-Hope for the future


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. My family.
2. My (marginal) employment.
3. My pet cockatiel "Mr. Bird E. Bird."
4. My car.
5. This board.


----------



## STKinTHEmud (Jun 21, 2009)

1. My brain.
2. My willpower.
3. Beauty.
4. The quiet moments in which we can appreciate beauty.
5. That little by little, I continue to improve my mind, body, and personality.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

liarsclub said:


> lying on the floor and looking up at string lights
> ????


By string lights, do you mean those mini-Christmas ones? I used to decorate my dorm room with those. Ah, the memories! :b


----------



## liarsclub (Aug 23, 2008)

yeah, no adult should have them year round I suppose.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

^ Hey, that's what I used to do. I found them to be very relaxing. Kinda wish I had some in my room right now.


----------



## Emptyheart (Sep 15, 2009)

My crazy sisters
My flaws that make me who I am
The mistakes I've made that have turned me into a better person
My health 
My faith in god


----------



## Atari82 (Jan 19, 2010)

1.A whole body+healthy body
2.Living in a house
3.Food
4.Video Games (oh yeah, and Ipod)
5.The Few Friends I do Have 

:boogie


----------



## citizenerased1987 (Oct 17, 2009)

1. healthy (sort of)
2. young and have the whole of my life ahead of me.
3. have a supporting family (something a lot of people dont have)
4.am, errrrr
5. uuummmmmmm. O I am irish , thats good right?


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

^Hell yeah it's good =)

1. Being able to express myself creatively
2. Being aware that I am part of something vast, beautiful and indescribably lovely.
3. Being young and healthy.
4. Good food.
5. Being of reasonable intelligence.
6. Boobies.


----------



## shimmer1221 (Feb 18, 2010)

1. God
2. My Family (especially my husband for taking care of me & loving me)
3. My Health (minus SA)
4. I have a place to live (my house)
5. I have food to live

the basics


----------



## sash (Nov 16, 2009)

1) Faith in God
2) My family
3) My health
4) Food and Shelter
5) My Perserverance


----------



## laura024 (Aug 11, 2006)

1. People on here
2. Art in all its forms
3. Love
4. A college education
5. A future to look forward to


----------



## Positive future (Feb 11, 2010)

Good question !!
1) That I have enough time in my life.
2) That I am learning to pause between what someone says and what I respond, i.e. that little pause/space gives me time to think about what is appropriate, rather than just jumping in with something awkward/inappropriate/geeky.
3) That I live in a beautiful part of NZ
4) That I have a much-wanted son. (He is 5 yrs old)
5) That I can sleep easily at night without money worries.

OK, I did this without looking at what other people wrote. Now I will see how similar other ideas are !


----------



## brokensaint (Aug 27, 2009)

My family, my physical health, my youth!, my mind (sans the anxiety, depression lol) and my positivity.


----------



## SerenelyPanicked (May 29, 2007)

1. A loving, caring girlfriend
2. A loving, caring family
3. My inspiration, creativity, and intelligence
4. My perseverance
5. My hair, face, arms, chest, abs, and legs


----------



## Franky (Nov 15, 2008)

ok...

- The fact that I have a roof over my head and somewhere to go back to when things go wrong.
- Being healthy with no physical disability or anything
- I guess the freedom to do whatever I want
- The few friends I do have that make me laugh
- The imagination i have to envision a better life


----------



## letitrock (Jan 10, 2009)

-I have access to a computer
-I have a place to sleep
-even without a car, I can get places easily on the bus/walking
-Tool
-I'm alive


----------



## Montner (Feb 1, 2010)

1. Mercy before sacrifice ( Salvation)
2. The love of family and friends (my dog included too, duh)
3. My health
4. My sanity
5. Every day that I get to live.


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

1. I'm not homeless
2. I can still have something like human contact through the internet
3. Jon Stewart is pretty funny (I'm just watching right now)
4. It's getting warmer out
5. I have lots of pineapple in the fridge right now


----------



## Georgina 22 (Jan 4, 2009)

1) God
2) My hair...having good hair days
3) My parents and my best online friend
4) My bedroom and having a roof over my head
5) having access to a computer/internet
6) thankful for this forum and knowing there are people out there with the same problem as me, so I am not alone


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

-faith
-freedom
-family + friends
-dark blue nail polish
-chai tea


----------



## Doc Rice (Dec 28, 2009)

Parents
Guitar
Food
Shelter
George Carlin


----------



## steps (Feb 25, 2010)

family
music
food
art
football


----------



## Anna (Sep 24, 2009)

-edit button
-melatonin
-beer
-access to a damn good library system
-warm sunny days


----------



## Nelly (Mar 10, 2010)

Ok here i go :

1. My college scholarship 
2.My new home 
3. My almost zero responsibility
4.Im in the right place
5.Im very healthy and that its the most important !


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. My faith
2. My family (despite their many negatives)
3. A roof over my head
4. My "patrons" at work
5. My pet bird


----------



## Venus (Feb 4, 2009)

1. My boyfriend
2. My mom
3. My friends
4. My cats
5. Ice cream


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

My Faith (God)
My Son (and that he's healthy, happy and well adjusted)
My Home (roof that doesn't leak, solid floors and walls and that it has heat and a/c)
My Income (even though it is just unemployment - that it is getting us by)
My Family (and Friends - irl and online - they may be very few but they are the best).


----------



## alpinia (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm happy and thankful for:

My hubby and family
My pets
A friend I met online - she literally changed my life for the better
Nature (birds, flowers, beautiful landscapes, animals...)
That I'm healthy


----------



## Lensa (Mar 12, 2010)

1. My friends..they always make me laugh. I can forget everything when around them
2. Music..<3
3. My mom..I love her so much! Best mom EVER
4. The rest of my family..they're really irritating & even though I'd never admit it to them, I love them
5. Internet..great invention


----------



## WhimsicalInWV (Jun 10, 2009)

*I'm very thankful for...*

1. My family (well my mom and 2 brothers, anyway)
2. My health and their ^^ health
3. That I found an awesome dr and therapist
4. Music
5. Safe home and enough money to get by on.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I already gave my five.

But Seamus the leprechaun wanted to post his five, so *these are his*:

Female leprechauns
Small stools in bars
Shots of baby-guinness
an increasing variety of pointed hats to choose from in shops
the introduction of the leprechaun-awareness programme in the USA


----------



## superkitty (Mar 27, 2010)

my health
my friends
my family, incl. extended family, for their unconditional love
the internet
the fact that my life could be a lot worse, and isn't


----------



## UndercoverAlien (Dec 29, 2009)

1. my disposition
2. people that care for me and people that i care about
3. <3
4. music
5. drugz


----------



## yogaflame (Jan 18, 2010)

1. Being able to see
2. Being able to hear (somewhat)
3. I'm not in unimaginable, hellish physical pain
4. I have at least enough money to continue seeing my therapist and psychiatrist
5. I used to be able to love


----------



## Steve123 (Sep 13, 2009)

1. plenty of food
2. I live in a safe place.
3. Fully functional body
4. shelter
5. No debt


----------



## cmr (Apr 8, 2010)

1. God
2. My understanding family
3. My awesome dogs
4. Music
5. Glenn Beck


----------



## plastics (Apr 11, 2010)

1. Having a loving and caring boyfriend.
2. Having a family that is annoying, but that cares about me.
3. Being simple.
4. Applying for possible jobs soon, even if none of them call me back.
5. Sunny days that make me want to write.


----------



## huh (Mar 19, 2007)

1. I have a place to live
2. I have enough money to pay my bills
3. I have a job

that's all that comes to my mind at the moment.


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

1. My family and friends
2. Music
3. Books and movies
4. Beer and sushi
5. Sports


----------



## broseph (Jan 18, 2010)

1. Cannabis
2. the Internet
3. the few friends that I do have
4. that I'm alive
5. music


----------



## metallica2147 (Feb 15, 2010)

My parents
My brothers
My guitar (and music in general)
My computer
My tv?
Can't really think of that many good things


----------



## Mercury 7 (Apr 14, 2010)

cool people (even though I don't always get to know them)
the ability to walk 
the ability to see
stuck...


----------



## tokidoki (Apr 18, 2010)

1. My boyfriend
2. My dogs
3. Beautiful sunny days
4. My job and the people I get to work with
5. Living in the most beautiful city in the world!!

Has anyone started a gratitude journal? I've heard they really work...maybe I will start one today.


----------



## AndrewHogan (Apr 22, 2010)

1. my girlfriend
2. my parents
3. my friends that I can laugh with
4. the sun that makes my day even better
5. great music


----------



## Glo (Sep 16, 2004)

1 - My little Niece ( Madison ) absolutely love her.

2 - My Mother who supports me through all that I have been through.

3 - My little Sister Lauren who also supports me.

4 - Summer is right around the corner!

5 - God for not only giving me this beautiful life but for blessing me in more ways than one.

=)


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

1. music
2. family
3. what little friends i have :/
4. my intelligence
5. doing well in statistics!


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

1. My parents
2. My pet bird
3. The internet
4. My "patrons" at work
5. Prayers answered


----------



## OuttaMyMind (Apr 24, 2010)

1. Music - Theres no way I could live without it
2. My pets
3. Good food!!
4. Movie watching, rainy days
5. Schools almost out and summer's almost here!


----------



## vanillaheart (Apr 17, 2010)

1. Christianity
2. My Drawing Sketches
3. Having a Family
4. My Poetry Book
5. My computer


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

(no particular order)
1. Youtube.
2. My sisters that get me out of my house.
3. Music.
4. The beauty of nature. 
5. Animals.


----------



## Rabitt09 (Nov 5, 2009)

1. My life, 2. Family, 3. Education, 4. Good music, 5. Good food.


----------



## mcmuffinme (Mar 12, 2010)

I need to try to be positive right now, so here I am.

1. my cat didn't die like i thought he did
2. anxiety has decreased a little with meds
3. school's halfway over
4. i'm accepted to UCI
5. once this week is over i'll hopefully get more vicodin


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

1. my best friend
2. my physical health
3. Music
4. school (otherwise I'd never have human contact)
5. Vanilla ice cream


----------



## MMalloo (May 10, 2010)

1. My family is supportive of my job
2. I have fun co-workers
3. My boyfriend adores me and he makes sure I know it
4. I have a beautiful 2-yr-old niece
5. I don't have to worry about money right now


----------



## spacebound_rocketship (Nov 21, 2009)

1. my bestfriend.
2. my 4 year old brother
3. my dog.
4. my hair straighteners lol
5. my laptop.


----------



## xJoshx (Apr 29, 2010)

1. Music
2. Internet
3. Intelligence
4. These forums 
5. SSRI's + CBT


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

-Parents
-Best friend
-Money
-Internet
-High Definition .


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

1 health
2 my mother
3 my brother
4 extended family
5 my intelligence


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

internet ...
movies
books
when i finish pending work
friends


----------



## Hello22 (Feb 10, 2010)

my family
my boyfriend
my physical health
my sense of humour
poutine


----------



## hickool (Jun 19, 2009)

At this moment:
1. Family
2. My hungry goldfish
3. 60mb fast internet
4. Playstation 4
5. Battlefield 4 with china rising


----------

